# Part time Remote Coder postion wanted



## j.kruetzkamp (Apr 16, 2014)

I am looking for a part time remote coder position for Saturday's and Sundays.  I am currently work full time but would like something to help make a little extra money.  Does anyone know of anyone hiring?

Jeana, CPC


----------



## thameem.ayubkhan (Apr 17, 2014)

*Coder*

Hi,

Can i know what sort of coding assitance are you expecting.

regards
ATA


----------



## cordelia (Apr 17, 2014)

j.kruetzkamp said:


> I am looking for a part time remote coder position for Saturday's and Sundays.  I am currently work full time but would like something to help make a little extra money.  Does anyone know of anyone hiring?
> 
> Jeana, CPC



There are quite a few part time remote positions out there. I would look on indeed.com. I am pretty sure Precyse, Lexicode, Pyramid, etc are always looking for coders. 

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------

